# Solution à la perte de connexion en sortie de veille.



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tout le monde,

tout récent heureux switcher (1 mois  ) j'ai un Macbook 13, 2Go, DD 160 Go, avec Snow Léopard tout neuf et à jour.

Connexion ADSL Orange, Livebox mini à laquelle je suis connecté en Ethernet.

J'utilise une iP fixe 192.168.1.100, passerelle 192.168.1.1, serveur DNS idem.

Tout allait bien la première semaine d'utilisation, car je n'avais pas utilisé la fonction "suspendre l'activité".
Quand j'ai commencé à utiliser cette fonction, gros problème :
A la remise en route, j'avais une perte aléatoire de la connexion Internet.
C'est à dire que soit j'avais accès à Internet, soit accès impossible : Safari affichant "vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet"

Dans "diagnostic réseau", même avec tous les voyants au vert, pas d'accès Internet, ni pour Safari, ni pour Mail ou iTunes.
Pourtant j'avais dans tous les cas accès à l'interface de la Livebox...

Seule solution pour retrouver la connexion : rebooter l'ordi, ou alors faire une modif dans la configuration, par ex. modifier l'IP fixe, puis faire "appliquer".

J'ai fait une recherche sur le problème, en passant par Google avec recherche restreinte à Macgeneration :
http://www.google.fr/search?q=perte...d=ivns&ei=hQ07TY6zCcTPhAfU2KmnCg&start=0&sa=N

Ce qui m'a permis de voir que le problème n'est pas rare (mais le plus souvent ça concerne la connexion en wi-fi, ce qui n'est pas mon cas).

J'ai suivi la piste de la configuration Internet, en essayant par exemple via DHCP, puis en essayant d'autres N° de DNS (ceux d'Orange, et ceux de OpenDNS).
Sans résultat : j'avais toujours des connexions impossibles, aléatoirement, et même avec tous les voyants au vert dans "diagnostic réseau".

Donc j'ai cherché du côté de l'économiseur d'énergie, et le problème est là.

La configuration par défaut est :




On voit que "réactiver lors des accès Ethernet" est désactivé.

J'ai fait des essais sur plusieurs jours, en modifiant 1 à 1 les paramètres de l'économiseur, pour tester les différentes configuration, et en notant sur papier le comportement à chaque sortie de veille.
Les éléments que j'ai testés sont "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques", et "réactiver lors des accès Ethernet".
Il y a donc 4 configurations possibles (coché+coché, coché+décoché, décoché+coché et décoché+décoché).

Je vous donne donc le résultat de l'expérience qui s'est étalée sur 10 jours, avec en moyenne 8 "suspension d'activité" par jour.(étant alimenté par énergie solaire, je ne laisse pas l'ordi allumé en permanence).

*Pour régler le problème, il FAUT et il SUFFIT (condition nécessaire et suffisante...) que la case "Réactiver lors des accès Ethernet" soit cochée. Le choix appliqué aux autres cases est sans relation avec le problème.*

Lorsqu'elle est cochée, il n'y a plus jamais de déconnexion Internet, mais attention il y a un délai de 35 secondes entre le "réveil" et l'accès possible à une page web.

C'est à dire que si l'on clique sur un signet immédiatement à la sortie de veille (après avoir pressé un touche du clavier, par exemple) , la page ne s'affichera que env. 30 secondes plus tard.

En espérant que ceci puisse aider ceux confronter au même problème de perte de connexion en sortie de veille.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tout le monde,

ça m'intéresserait de savoir si certains ont réglé le problème exposé ci dessus de la même façon, ou s'il y a une autre solution?


----------



## jacsonbly (28 Février 2011)

Bruno 09 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tout le monde,
> 
> ça m'intéresserait de savoir si certains ont réglé le problème exposé ci dessus de la même façon, ou s'il y a une autre solution?


j'ai ce genre de pb, avec un iMac en 10.5 et une Livebox 2, perte aléatoire de la connexion internet, sur WiFi et sur Ethernet, alors que les fonctions WiFI restent opérationnelles. Je perds seulement l'internet et le mail : la télé, le téléphone, l'Apple TV restent connectés et fonctionnent.
Pas moyen de trouver une solution avec la hotline Orange.
J'ai essayé Internet Connexion keeper, ça améliore sans corriger complètement.
Je vais donc essayer cette solution, et je reviens dans qq jours faire mon rapport ...


----------

